# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Toyota FT-HS

## ViSIoN

*My New Year Gift*











*You like it na ? ?*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

WOW :|
i am in love with this ride :|

----------


## RAHEN

what a car ...awesome...i liked it..the design and seats...are all well designed..
congrats on receiving this gift... :Big Grin:

----------


## niceguy

isn't this the new hybrid supra?

----------

